# Moisture Meter Tool Reviews



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I know this subject has been dealt with before; I did a quick search already. What I'm looking for is as much information as I can get about different meters and the subject (wrt wood). Does anyone know of magazine articles ranking various models? Why are the lower priced models held in disdain? Previous posts talk about corrections needed for different woods and temperatures. The majority are just a chart correction and not a feature built into the actual meter?? Couldn't these tables be used for any meter. After all, pinned meters basically just measure conductivity right? And would a temperature correction really be needed since the temperature range of measurement is a relatively narrow window? Know of any articles on the theory of measuring moisture in wood?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

djg said:


> I know this subject has been dealt with before; I did a quick search already. What I'm looking for is as much information as I can get about different meters and the subject (wrt wood). Does anyone know of magazine articles ranking various models? Why are the lower priced models held in disdain? Previous posts talk about corrections needed for different woods and temperatures. The majority are just a chart correction and not a feature built into the actual meter?? Couldn't these tables be used for any meter. After all, pinned meters basically just measure conductivity right? And would a temperature correction really be needed since the temperature range of measurement is a relatively narrow window? Know of any articles on the theory of measuring moisture in wood?
> Thanks for any help.


go here i did a google search their are lot's of reading that will get you all you need http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=theory+of+measuring+moisture+in+wood


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Del Thanks for pointing that out. Da, I guess I should have done that first.


----------

